# Parts all over the place!!



## Nikon Ron (Aug 26, 2011)

As I was saying in my intro, I acquired an EMCO Compact 8 lathe. It had been residing in a plastic storage bldg for the last 11 years. It was very dirty and rusty. I got it set up in my shop last weekend on the stand that came with it and have been tearing it down piece by piece ever since. Cosmetically it is kind of a mess but it doesn't seem to be worn out. 
I ordered 2 belts for it today and by the time they get here I should have it all cleaned up. I do have one question. Can anyone suggest a good machining how-to book for beginners? 
I will try to have pictures when I am ready to use it. Bye for now.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Aug 28, 2011)

Ron

How to Run a Lathe, by Southbend and reprinted under a few other brands. I would start by going to the Books and DVD's section of this forum, there are a bunch of books listed there that can be downloaded for free. 

Walter


----------



## Nikon Ron (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you Walter, I appreciate the info. I will check it out. Ron


----------

